# Sirloin tip for jerky?



## daveinga

Was at sams club shopping yesterday. No london broil, but they had sirloin tip roast.  Decided to pick one up.  Can this be used for jerky?


----------



## solaryellow

It works great for jerky Dave. Here is 30lbs of sirloin tip roast being turned into jerky.


----------



## venture

You will be fine.  The term "london broil" is used for several cuts of meat by different purveyors and has no real meaning from the point of view of the purchaser.  Try to get beyond the marketing terms and deal with the actual cuts of meat.  A sirloin tip is not a premium cut, but when used properly, it can give you a beef flavor which is superior to some supposedly premium cuts, even though it might not be as tender.  For jerky, you will be happy with it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

